# Fog, Sleet, Cold Can't Keep Me From Shooting



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok, I must admit today is a good day to sit in front of the fireplace and work on pictures. Took these yesterday and a little from a couple days ago.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Sandy... Your usual outstanding job!

Thanks for sharing them :smile:


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Love the Kites.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

what is the white hawk , and where was it taken, neat birds !


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow!! Love the white on white in those first couple. They all are outstanding.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

beautiful...just beautiful!! Thanks!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Those pics were awesome. What camera do you shoot?


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful work. I especially like the first group of white hawks. What are those?? Those are worthy of TP&W magazine...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

As I mentioned above, I am pretty confident that it is a Kite -- a relative of the hawks. I think it is a white tailed kite but I am no expert. I once had a pair of Mississippi kites nesting in a oak tree for several seasons.


----------

